# Al Bundy on his first day of Gracie BJJ



## TSDTexan (Jul 25, 2018)

Ed O'Neil....speaks about his first day of bjj.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

I wonder if he scored 4 choke-outs or 4 submissions in one match?


----------



## Martial D (Jul 25, 2018)

He needed the BJJ to wrestle the shoes onto the fat girls feet.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> He needed the BJJ to wrestle the shoes onto the fat girls feet.


And to fend off Peg’s advances.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

But in all seriousness, Ed O’Neil seems like a guy who’d be a lot of fun to have a few beers with.  I don’t know exactly what it is about him.  In all the stuff I’ve seen him on that’s not scripted acting, he genuinely seems very similar to the characters he plays.  Maybe everything I’ve seen of him is when he’s in Hollywood actor mode, but he just seems genuine.  I’d be shocked if it was all a front.

I’d be willing to bet @Buka has at least one Ed O’Neil story


----------

